# Phrag. Sorcerer's Apprentice -- I wonder...



## SlipperFan (Dec 28, 2006)

...what the record is for how many flowers on one spike. When OrchidNorth posted about how long his has been in flower, I was inspired to take this picture of mine which I had just cut off the plant because it finished blooming. The flower count was 23 on one branch, 27 on the other branch, and 36 on the main spike. That's 86 flowers! I'm 5' 6.5" tall.

The plant grew another spike before this one finished, and when I set the plant on the floor, the top bud is at the top of my head. Amazing plant!


----------



## kentuckiense (Dec 28, 2006)

That's simply crazy! I don't know what else to say!


----------



## Ron-NY (Dec 28, 2006)

:clap: that is long!!


----------



## Ernie (Dec 28, 2006)

I recall at my first DC Paph forum in ~1999 seeing a huge Phrag SA with the spikes looped on themselves. At least 12 feet of table dedicated exclusively to besseae and hybrids as well. Impressive. The SA plant was in a huge nursery can (several gallons) sitting on the floor and had at least three four hulahoop spikes taller than me (I'm 6'2"). No- not a big fish story!  It wasn't my plant. I might have a 35 mm pic some where...

-Ernie


----------



## Barbara (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi Dot. That is very impressive. Do you have any idea how old you SA is? I think ours is only 5 years old. Here's a picture of it after if was repotted, it spent way too much time in a one gallon pot, otherwise I expect it would have been much bigger! Scary thought.
Here is a picture of ours:



[/IMG]
Nice collection you have around you too, Dot.:clap: 

Barbara


----------



## NYEric (Dec 29, 2006)

Great photos! Thanx everyone.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 29, 2006)

That's impressive, Barbara. I purchased my plant about 5 years ago -- it was in spike and has been ever since: Before one spike is finished, another has started. I've been growing mine in the same s/h pot since 7-02. What I think is interesting is that the old growth always dies off, so the plant has not become a monster. I think I had better refresh it this summer, though. Here's another photo with my plant beside me:


----------



## Barbara (Dec 29, 2006)

Very nice plant, Dot. Looks like a happy camper, the flowers on yours are a little darker and droopier than mine. I really like it. Do you stand it in water part of the time?

Barbara.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 30, 2006)

OrchidNorth said:


> Very nice plant, Dot. Looks like a happy camper, the flowers on yours are a little darker and droopier than mine. I really like it. Do you stand it in water part of the time?
> 
> Barbara.


Actually, it's pot is a plastic container that has 3 holes drilled into the side about 1" or so from the bottom. That 1" forms a well which usually has some water in it. The medium is clay pebbles (PrimeAgra), which wick the water upwards. You can't overfill the container with water because the holes will drain anything above them. That's my understanding of what semi-hydroponic is -- I learned about it from Ray Barklow of First Ray's Orchids. Some of my orchids love this method. Others, not so much.


----------



## Barbara (Dec 30, 2006)

Very smart. I didn't know phrags liked PrimeAgra, I was thinking of trying it on some of my orchids. 

Barb


----------

